# Azek vs Royal Trim



## rwproctor (Apr 4, 2014)

All,

I will be installing some fascia, soffit to a house along with vinyl vented soffit. First question, would you use Royal trim or Azek. The price difference is about $400 for the Royal Trim. Second question, the fascia will have runs at about 34' at the longest, I was thinking about using Cortex with plugs, any comments on that.

Lastly, there is a compnay called Ironstone Supply in PA, near Lancaster. They have Azek CHEAP, DIRT CHEAP a 1x6x18 is $23. Has anyone ever used there material. I worry about the cheap pricing, you know the saying " too good to be true", even with the shipping they are $600 cheaper than my local supplier, and $150 cheaper than Royal Trim. Azek doesnt list them on their website as a distributor so I am a little cautious.

Any and all comments welcome,

Rob


----------

